# Helping Anthony



## Robert Laroo (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi I live in Bahrian my wife Linda loves animals in general.
We run a feeding program for stray Dogs & Cats in Bahrain self financed.
We have one cat called Anthony he has feline aids and part of his back has been stripped of skin.
We have consulted with various vets on the Island but they have no solutions to fix his back ,my wife wan`ts him to have the best of his life including taking him to the beach which he loves. We want to know what we can do to make his back heal.Linda takes him for a walk every evening which he loves so much.


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh wow poor thing. Is it more then skin deep? I was wondering if it could be caused by mites, maybe this could help as it's supposed to be very good for parasites.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Premium-Di...sr=8-2&keywords=diatomaceous+earth+food+grade

But I don't really know, just felt bad for him.
Or a reaction such as eczema, as my daughter had similar wet affected skin - but not as large scale. The only thing that worked for her was antibiotics. I hope he heals.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

poor thing!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Robert Laroo: The vets can't suggest any treatment, but do they have any idea what might have caused it? It looks like some awful injury, as tho' he has even been scalded maybe. Did he have any treatment at all; is it getting worse? Is he having treatment for the feline AIDS?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Poor thing. That looks aweful.

I agree with what @Calvine said above.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Certainly he looks as tho' he has been in the wars with that ear missing too.

OP appears not to have been back since the original post, so hope the cat's condition is improving; it looks painful.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Calvine said:


> OP appears not to have been back since the original post, so hope the cat's condition is improving; it looks painful.


Oh that's ashame the OP hasn't been back since the original post. I hope everything is ok and Anthony is ok to? The condition Anthony has does indeed look sore and painful.

If you do come back OP please let us know how Anthony is. Thank you.


----------



## Robert Laroo (Sep 16, 2017)

Thank you will get back tomorrow Anthony is still ok.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Robert Laroo said:


> Thank you will get back tomorrow Anthony is still ok.


Thank you for coming back and letting us know Anthony is ok.


----------

